# Mini RF Keyboard for Panasonic 2011 ST30 TV's



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Not sure whether this is the right place to ask : Would someone recommend a mini RF keyboard that will work with the Panasonic 2011 ST/GT series of TV's . I think it has to one that does not require the loading of drivers. 

Tks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Panasonic doesn't list keyboards in their USB compatibility list, so I would think any USB keyboard would work.

http://panasonic.jp/support/global/cs/tv/compatibility/usb/na.html

Not for this TV, but I used a mini bluetooth keyboard from Logitech (about the size of a large cell phone) and it was pretty neat if you don't mind typing like you're using a phone. I had it for a central server in the house, which I rarely used for e-mail or anything typing-intensive. Don't remember the actual model number, though. Sorry.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

A regular USB keyboard will definitely work but the cord is short plus subject to people tripping on it . I was looking for an RF keyboard with about 10 ft range .


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

the one I have is wireless. It comes with a mini bluetooth dongle that goes into the device and is already paired to the keyboard. Let me see if I can figure out which one I bought. I think they have a whole product line that has a few larger keyboards with this feature too.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Here it is:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3848

DiNovo Mini. They do have other units in the DiNovo family. Worked great out of the box for me, but I did not try it on my Panny TV.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Hey, Tks. I will look into it.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I've heard good things about the DiNovo keyboards.

10' is pushing the range of most RF keyboards, so I would look into BT-based solutions if possible. Normal RF _might_ work, but it really depends on the specific model (and some luck).


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Pardon me , but what is a BT solution? Tks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

BT = Bluetooth.


----------

